# How to socialize my dog if off leash wont come



## risha gorig (Mar 15, 2010)

Should i still socialize my dog at dog parks if he wont recall cause he is so excited with other dogs--or should i till he recalls very well--


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think this thread needs to be in a different section. Mods, please move it to the appropriate forum?

Anyway.

Dog parks are not a good place to socialize a dog that was previously not socialized well (or at all) and certainly not a young dog that you want to be good with other dogs as he grows older. Dog parks are for dogs that are well-socialized to get off-leash exercise with other dogs.

Unfortunately, many people who bring their dogs to the dog park bring dogs that have not been well socialized, even dogs that are aggressive. Which can cause serious problems with your dog. Dogs do get attacked in dog parks. Sometimes a pack mentality sets in and dogs rush a newcomer. A dog that is not well-socialized may react in the wrong way or may become fearful. And many of the people who take their dogs to the park are just too clueless about behavior and body language to be really trusted. Plus many of the dogs in dog parks have NO training to speak of ... certainly most I've met didn't know to "come" when called.

If you want to socialize your dog with other dogs, the absolute best way to do so is in a controlled environment, such as one-on-one play dates with other dogs that you know to be friendly or in a classroom environment before and after training, under supervision of the trainer(s).

And yes, before you take your dog to the dog park, you should definitely work on the recall. A solid recall is a must for the dog park. At least IMHO. I would not take mine if I couldn't call them away from the gate and make them sit/wait while new dogs enter.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> If you want to socialize your dog with other dogs, the absolute best way to do so is in a controlled environment, such as one-on-one play dates with other dogs that you know to be friendly or in a classroom environment before and after training, under supervision of the trainer(s).


I agree! With an 18 month old dog it's important to do this, so glad you realize the importance of socialization.

Were you able to find a place to train yet? Divine k-9 is a place I can recommend.


----------

